# Dalai Lama on Our Future



## sammygee (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all, I thought some of you may be interested in seeing the Dalai Lama when he visits Australia later this year for a series of public talks entitled "Our Future: Who is responsible?" as well as a two-day Teaching Event in Sydney, "Awakening The Mind". In the interest of full disclosure, I am doing some PR for the Dalai Lama in Australia not-for-profit organisation.

His Holiness will will be talking about global and environmental issues as well as issues relating to personal responsibility. As Archbishop Desmond Tutu recently has stated, "His Holiness the Dalai Lama is not simply a holy man. He is recognized throughout the world as one of our few true moral authorities. He is a teacher who has shown us all how to live our lives with compassion, non violence and love."

If you'd like further information, event dates, or ticket details, please visit Dalai Lama in Australia - Home


----------

